# Looking to adopt a Siberian Cat



## Lemmo134 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking at homing a cat but my wife is asthmatic and my young son suffers from allergies.

I have done some research and it appears that Siberian Cats are very good for allergy sufferers so does anyone have a female that they would like to rehome?

I am on the East London / Essex borders.


----------



## Addychu (Apr 9, 2012)

I dont know alot about cats sadly, but what i do know is that you wont be able to find a Siberian Cat for rehoming on here or many other places, you'll normally have to buy one.
Sorry. :[


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

The Siberian Cat Club • Re-Homing

FeeFee is looking for a home and has lived with a child with allergies. She is in Southampton, but you could always call and ask for more details.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I would think long and hard here; I came across an article last year that indicated that there is no conclusive proof that Siberians are any less likely to cause allergies than any other breed. 

I would suggest - if you can find a breeder close enough - you ask that breeder (or even a pet owner with Sibs) if you could possibly spend an hour or two with them to see if your wife/son will react - rather than take one on and then have to rehome it.

They are beautiful cats so I wish you luck.


----------

